# Tools for cutting through plaster



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

elementbldrs said:


> This on my grinder with diamond blade hooked up to the midi vac. No worries.
> View attachment 208161



I have to get one of those, I been saying for ever but never do it.


Tom do you thing those cement board/plaster blades with the track saw would handle grout removal of straight tile and fat joints?


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

jb4211 said:


> I do nothing but remodels to date and routinely have to cut through plaster over gypsum.
> 
> For precision, you can't beat the Fein oscillating tool with a wood blade. Yes, the blade gets destroyed. But, I work the cost into the job. The cut is accurate with minimal collateral damage and/or dust.
> 
> ...


I price them into the job also and usually don't worry much about it because the typical smaller remodel job doesn't have too many cuts into the old plaster and a handful of blades isn't a huge deal. But I was on a bigger remodel job that had a ton of cuts needed and was going through blades like crazy. While I had figured a decent amount of blades into the bid I figured there might be something better out there that could either be easier or cheaper. 

Thanks for all the suggestions. I will try out a few different things on my next plaster job and see what works.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

I use hilti 600 grinder with there dust boot and festi ac vac. dreammie. 
I have use the track as well. both work perfect.
Also used my hilti cordless sirc saw it has vac boot. tape up the blade side and almost 100%. it's my go to. or at least i should my sparky's.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

A little pricey but well worth it if your doing a lot. 

Around these parts, it's nothing but 3/8" rock lath, 3/8" brown and diamond plaster finish.

Sawzalls risk cutting wire and pipe.

http://www.amazon.com/Kett-KSV-432-120-Volt-Vacuum-Saw/dp/B003ZSHN86


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

superseal said:


> A little pricey but well worth it if your doing a lot.
> 
> Around these parts, it's nothing but 3/8" rock lath, 3/8" brown and diamond plaster finish.
> 
> ...


That looks cool...not 650 dollars cool...but cool.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

platinumLLC said:


> Looking for some ideas on tools and blades for cutting through plaster. I've had jobs where I've had to cut into plaster for a repair or to cut it out. Not usually lathe and plaster but the drywall backer board with the rock hard plaster skim coated on it. Mostly small jobs and I just used sawzall blades and changed them as needed. On a recent job I had a lot of holes to do and walls to cut out and went through a ton of sawzall blades that started to add up in cost. Figure there has to be a better way and bit made for this that the teeth won't be flat and smooth after a foot of cutting. Is there a particular sawzall blade made for plaster? Or a bit for a rotozip? Or a blade for a multitool? Or better option?


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

KillerToiletSpider said:


>



I've been temped to use one on a few jobs from hell...


----------



## colevalleytim (Mar 1, 2008)

I never thought about using my TS55 for cutting plaster or drywall

what type of blade do you use?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

colevalleytim said:


> I never thought about using my TS55 for cutting plaster or drywall
> 
> what type of blade do you use?


http://www.tool-home.com/products/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/25164

Tom


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

If you left home without dust extraction would it ruin the saw?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom M said:


> If you left home without dust extraction would it ruin the saw?


No, but it will make a mess. The saw is very well sealed.

I always have a CT with me on a job site.

Tom


----------

